# Honey bee's



## Spinartist (May 25, 2017)

@rocky1 

Yesterday when I was out back in my wood storage unit, a honey bee flew in & started going in & out of the stacks of logs. I shooed him out a few times then another flew in so two of them where buzzing in & out of the logs.
What are they doing, looking fer a place to set up a new hive?

This happened a few years ago in my studio. I had the big door opened & a dozen or so bees were swarming in one corner.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2017)

Watch where they go and what they are doing. Positive that they are honey bee's?


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2017)

Could be looking for a place to set up a new home, or they could be collecting resins off the wood. Bees create a substance called propolis to seal the hive up from weather, other bugs, even germs and bacteria. Propolis is comprised predominently of beeswax and plant resins. Propolis was used as a finish in fine woodworking fur many many years and is in fact the finish used on many fine violins manufactured hundreds of years ago.

Could be something that smells sweet in the pile as well, if other sources of nectar dry up they'll search out anything that smells sweet.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2017)

They say the propolis is nutritional if you eat it as well.


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2017)

It's more of an immune system and digestive system booster than nutritional value on the propolis. And it tastes like bat guana. Pollen is pure protein, and high in nutritional value along with boosting the immune system as building some resistance against allergies..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> It's more of an immune system and digestive system booster than nutritional value on the propolis. And it tastes like bat guana. Pollen is pure protein, and high in nutritional value song with boosting the immune system as building some resistance against allergies..


You've eaten bat guana? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2017)

No, but if I did there is no doubt in my mind it would taste as nasty as propolis.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Watch where they go and what they are doing. Positive that they are honey bee's?




Yup. Absolutely honey bees.


----------



## Spinartist (May 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Could be looking for a place to set up a new home, or they could be collecting resins off the wood. Bees create a substance called propolis to seal the hive up from weather, other bugs, even germs and bacteria. Propolis is comprised prominently of beeswax and plant resins. Propolis was used as a finish in fine woodworking fur many many years and is in fact the finish used on many fine violins manufactured hundreds of years ago.
> 
> Could be something that smells sweet in the pile as well, if other sources of nectar dry up they'll search out anything that smells sweet.




Where they were going was old dry wood. Flew past the fresh stuff with resin oozing out.


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2017)

Hard saying Lee. Maybe has a sweeter smell to it. They do some strange things at times!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2017)

They can't tell us all of their secrets.


----------



## Spinartist (May 26, 2017)

Haven't been out there fer a couple days. Afraid to open the roll up door cause there may be few hundred bees awaitin!! @rocky1 you may have to come down to acquire a new hive!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2017)

You do realize that is an 11 hour round trip don't you? There better be LOTS of beer, and a comfy couch!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim Beam (May 26, 2017)

They could be carpenter bees. Those things used to like to drill holes into my log cabin.


----------



## Spinartist (May 26, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> They could be carpenter bees. Those things used to like to drill holes into my log cabin.




No sir. Not them carpenter varmints. Definitely honey bee's !


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> They could be carpenter bees. Those things used to like to drill holes into my log cabin.


Carpenter bees are usually large big black bee's, look like bumble bee's without the yellow striping.


----------



## lvstealth (May 27, 2017)

when i walk up the wooden steps (i live in a mobile home) to the front door, i sometimes see a fresh pile (cone shaped) of sawdust. i was told it was carpenter bees. is there something i should do about them? i see things that look like bumble bees, but i am bee clueless, one looks much like another. 

if there are bees around, any kind... i do not drink without looking! when i was a kid, i drank a wasp and had to go to the ER because my throat swelled. not to mention it HURT! i have broken bones, and got booboos a lot, and the sting in my throat was on a pain level with the worst! - L


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2017)

If they're boring holes in your steps you might want to do something... Now that you're woodworking and using up pallet wood and all, you could maybe build some Carpenter Bee Traps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 27, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Carpenter bees are usually large big black bee's, look like bumble bee's without the yellow striping.


 I killed a bunch of carpenter bees at the folk's log cabin I stayed with in Havana , Florida when I was up there demonstrating last month.


----------



## lvstealth (May 27, 2017)

i want this one! but... i will just make the box and jar one. i cant carve or any of that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2017)

Sure you can!! I have faith in you!! There is little doubt in my mind that you can probably do a better carving job than that Lisa. Look at the picture closely and analyze what was done there...

-- Some nature of small bladed saw or a multi-tool was used to cut the lines around the mouth and top of the head, you can see it in the cut top of the head. That can be chiseled.
-- From the mouth up to the eyebrows, with exception of the nose was simply chiseled flat. (_You did buy a chisel, didn't you? Less than $10 most anywhere._)
-- After the cheeks were chiseled flat, holes were drilled for the eyes and mouth.

And, that's pretty much it! Nothing to it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lvstealth (May 27, 2017)

hmmm... when you break it down it is not too scary. yes, i have a chisel... 3! 3 different ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2017)

Nope... There really isn't much to that one. Now all you need is a little chunk of log! Got any neighbors that have a fireplace and a chainsaw? 

If you really want to build a box, you could cut or even split a slab off the face of a log, run the edges on your table saw to make them fit nicely, carve it and nail it on one side of your box. Or, put them on opposing sides of your box, or whatever.


----------



## Spinartist (May 27, 2017)

Or a pallet??


----------

